# Best way to kill weeds and prep dirt for planting Giant Bermuda NK-37



## Homer.s (Oct 17, 2017)

Extremely new to all of this growing hay and cutting baling hay. I’m going to plant some Giant Bermuda NK-37 I’m in South Texas and rented some land very very cheap with irrigation rights from the river Separating United States from Mexico. I have an idea of what to do I’m going to spray roundup to kill all the weeds was thinking of mulching all of it and in 4 or 5 days later then was going to till the land about 6 inches. They used to plant Sorghum 2 or 3 years ago. But they abandoned the land and it’s just been sitting their. Any ideas how I should work the land before I spend money on seeding. It’s always hot and humid in my area with very little rain. I added some photos so you can have an idea jog how the land looks


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Homer how many acres is that field. What's the reason for using a seeded variety of Bermuda?
The very first step is soil tests....create a baseline by which to measure your success (or lack thereof) in establishing soil fertility. May want to plant a cover crop this winter to aid in fertility and possibly produce some forage for spring. I'm bettin your PH is low in that sandy soil, probably gonna need copious amounts of lime, now would be the time to incorporate that into the soil whilst working the ground......soil tests #1. Hth


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Why did they stop growing sorghum there? One of the reasons I grow it is it's performance in marginal and neglected fields.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Most of the Giant Bermuda fields I've seen that were seeded around me either died out or reverted to Common Bermuda.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Now would be the time to kill any common bermuda that is there so that it won't compete with your new variety. Then, like everyone has said, soil test, lime, and fertilize so that your seed/sprigs have a good chance to thrive/survive.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> Most of the Giant Bermuda fields I've seen that were seeded around me either died out or reverted to Common Bermuda.


My thoughts as well. When I could not get any sprigged and began looking at seeded varieties, everything I read about Giant was it reverted back to Common after the third year. I could not find any yield reports after year 3.


----------



## Homer.s (Oct 17, 2017)

They guy that rented the land was doing good he got greedy because he was doing good and rented 500 acres that where next to that land he he also started to grow other crops and lost his ass because he did not have the equipment or the workers went bankrupt and lost everything. And the land owners is not a farmer as A matter of fact He works for the NRCS and he said he will help me with special programs.


----------



## Homer.s (Oct 17, 2017)

Tim/South said:


> My thoughts as well. When I could not get any sprigged and began looking at seeded varieties, everything I read about Giant was it reverted back to Common after the third year. I could not find any yield reports after year 3.


 It's one of the cheaper ones to grow and the people in that area don't really care what kind of grass it is They will only pay like 40 to 45 a round bale. So I want to prep the land to grow that on 40 acres and the other half needs a lot of Work so will take me more time to clear it and clean it . But want to grow maybe something different for square bales


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Homer.s said:


> It's one of the cheaper ones to grow and the people in that area don't really care what kind of grass it is They will only pay like 40 to 45 a round bale. So I want to prep the land to grow that on 40 acres and the other half needs a lot of Work so will take me more time to clear it and clean it . But want to grow maybe something different for square bales


My concern would be yield. If Giant does indeed revert back to Common, your tons per acre will be a fraction of what some of the other seeded varieties offer. I went with Cheyenne 2.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Homer.s said:


> It's one of the cheaper ones to grow and the people in that area don't really care what kind of grass it is They will only pay like 40 to 45 a round bale. So I want to prep the land to grow that on 40 acres and the other half needs a lot of Work so will take me more time to clear it and clean it . But want to grow maybe something different for square bales


As I'm sure you are aware Homer, cheaper ain't always cheaper.....no matter the kind of Bermuda grass, it's a luxurious consumer of Nitrogen, in a short time span that will be your biggest expense, why not make sure it pays dividends? A sprigged variety of Alicia/jiggs/coastal would probably be very easy to come by, surely there are spriggers in your area.....it may pencil out better for you in the long run, for the short run (a lot of people are in it for the short run for a variety of reasons, usually not by choice) it is the cheaper method, but not by a whole lot.....
Whichever way you ultimately decide to go, if amendments are not added to the soil it will be a moot point....I have similar looking ground here in Georgia's coastal plains, it's a constant battle with ph/bugs/weeds/weather and cash flow 
Good luck, sounds like you have a plan for the long term, that's good.....do your research with your NRCS feller and talk with locals, understand the market, it's a learning curve....ain't no gin to take it to, no elevator wants it, we have to make,market and sell our hay ourselves, it's a tough challenge at times.
I would consider and put a pencil to other varieties....good luck


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> Why did they stop growing sorghum there? One of the reasons I grow it is it's performance in marginal and neglected fields.


Not near as much sorghum here as there used to be, not sure the reason......I agree


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Not near as much sorghum here as there used to be, not sure the reason......I agree


 I know I'm missing it this year. June was too wet and cold to plant. I do have a small amount of carryover but it won't last long. Bermuda has always interested me. We have a small patch by the back door where my Dad used to clean his golf spikes. Somehow survives the winters.


----------



## Homer.s (Oct 17, 2017)

http://buffelgrassse...ermuda-nk-37-3/

This is the place where I will be getting the seed at take a look at it. the land I'm going to be planting has 4 areas ranging from 15 to 20 acres was thinking of trying different veritys of grad to see what will work what to try on the 15 acres Lot alfalfa. I'm wondering what's the best way to prep the land spray herbicide let it sit for five days maybe mulch it and til it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Does that link take anyone else back to haytalk home page? Very strange.....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Yepper link took me to HT home page.


----------



## Homer.s (Oct 17, 2017)

No way. Look up www.buffelgrassseed.com


----------

